# Your pattern size?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I asked this same question last year in my first year of muzzy ownership/hunting. I could only get my pattern to about 10" or so. I went out tonight for the first time this year and had about a 3" pattern and had a whole dozen within about 8" or so. I can not explain it very well except by the fact that I have a larger target rather than having the crosshairs cover the whole target. I think I have found a much better combination with 100 gr 777 and the Dead Center 240 gr sabots. I just couldn't get the Shockwaves to ever shoot well regardless of the numerous positive reports. The Pyrodex pellets seemed to work equivalently. What do you guys consider to be your comfortable pattern?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

If you can be disciplined enough to limit your shot to <100 yds, a 6" group is very adequate to cover the kill zone on a muley. IMHO.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I consider this at 100 yards good enough for me with open sights especially since I have a gimpy eye.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here is a couple of my last ones these are using open sights with patch and round ball

100 yards this target is at 5.5" in size









50 yards this target is at 2" in size


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I was at the range this morning testing a few loads. My 2 most accurate loads ended up grouping 1-1/2" and 1". Thats with a 9x scope at 100 yds, they tend to open up about an inch when I put the 1x back on.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

this one if from today I put an OPW on these loads


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> this one if from today I put an OPW on these loads


What is the acronym OPW?

Nice work! What do you shoot now that you sold the Encore?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> What do you shoot now that you sold the Encore?


sold an omega, and shoot a lyman trades rifle 54 cal.

OPW - over the powder wad


----------

